# THE OLDGIT IS DEAD



## dbrwnng (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes its true, came back from holliday, tried to log in, told either user name or password not correct.

Mailed Administrators, explained to Jae, who eventually advised that the oldgit does not exist!!!!!!!!

I said to look in the current copy of Absolutte where the oldgit is mentioned.

My last mail remains unanswered Jae.

Whilst I realise, as you pointed out to me, that you (and others) have jobs to do, I object to your indifferent attitude.

It is just as well, as you pointed out to me that the Forum is not subscription based, and is seperate from the TT club.

I regret having to write in this way, it appears that I am not alone.

So to those few that new me as the oldgit, and I`m begining to feel like one, I am no longer.
:? 
David
TTFN


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

this doesnt seem fair to you, did they ban you or sumfink??


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

dbrwnng said:


> Yes its true, came back from holliday, tried to log in, told either user name or password not correct.
> 
> Mailed Administrators, explained to Jae, who eventually advised that the oldgit does not exist!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Why didn't you just register as "Oldgit." 
or something else that resembled your usual username?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The King is dead. Long live the King.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've had a look through the username backend list this morning and can definitely see no reference to 'oldgit' anywhere. The username rings a bell though so could you point me to one of your old posts and we can reference it from there? If the username has been deleted the post will still exist and will have 'Guest' next to the topic starter instead of the username.

We can then look into it further.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Welcome for the forum. You just started thinking about buying a TT? 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

David

Your previous/current forum id is DeeBee


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

David was definately Oldgit at some point!! I'd been wondering where you were David.....welcome back!!

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't know what's gone on here but in this link

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=40

Oldgits user name has changed to DeeBee!!! Now I can definately confirm that in that thread originally it was Oldgit....he is even reffered to as "oldgit" in some of the replies!!

seems the gremlins have been at work!!!

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok....did a search for posts by "DeeBee" and found David's first ever post introducing himself!!

I replied "welcome Oldgit" which I would definately not have done if the username at that time was DeeBee!! I would not have known how old David was for a starter!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, we've cleared this one up.

Just before he went on holiday David requested his 'oldgit' username be changed to 'DeeBee'. Jae changed it whilst David was on holiday, and then when David got back from his hols he had forgotten he had made the request.

:roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Ok, we've cleared this one up.
> 
> Just before he went on holiday David requested his 'oldgit' username be changed to 'DeeBee'. Jae changed it whilst David was on holiday, and then when David got back from his hols he had forgotten he had made the request.
> 
> :roll:


Perhaps a "senior moment" for the oldgit :lol:

Apparently I have them as well


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes so sorry guys, but all this is my fault.

I requested a change of user name, went on an extended holliday, and by the time I got back forgot all about it.

During that time I was given my choice of a new user name, hence my being unable to log on when I got back. 

I am eating humble pie by the bin load, and will lie low now to give my medication a chance to click in!!

I really do feel an oldgit

Thank you Jae, and every one else that helped.

Regards
David


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

DeeBee said:


> Yes so sorry guys, but all this is my fault.
> 
> I requested a change of user name, went on an extended holliday, and by the time I got back forgot all about it.
> 
> ...


So why did you change your username David?


----------

